# Just could not resist



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is Chanels Babies @ 4 weeks ..Chanel is Palmares Artistiques daughter ..
Happy to see the pedigree come through ..She had 7.... 3 girls and 4 boys .. I cant believe how the time is flying .. Puppy eval party is the 31st but I got my eye on one


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

bigredpoodle said:


> Puppy eval party is the 31st but I got my eye on one


Just one?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

LOL ,,,,I know , right ? She is going to a show home , with a dear friend bestie.. So pretty excited !!! I will get to see her alot ...
Yes (((((sigh))))) they are all spoken for .....So.. It will be a pretty sad day to see them all go I cannot believe how fast the time has gone .. they are 5 weeks EEEEEEEK!!!!!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Arrrrgh! Puppies! 

I always figured that after six weeks they should go to somebody ELSE that they can nibble on! lol


----------



## Sunny'sMoney (May 13, 2014)

Wow, what a beautiful animal. Congrats.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks sunny'smoney! Are you talking about the babies ? or my profile pictures?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Sunny'sMoney said:


> Wow, what a beautiful animal. Congrats.


The adult male with the natural tail is a male that I imported this last year . He is Russian ..


----------



## Sunny'sMoney (May 13, 2014)

I was referring to your avatar and the "Palmares" pic. Gorgeous.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Sunny'sMoney said:


> Wow, what a beautiful animal. Congrats.


Ah yes, that is Bubba He is Diamont iz Volzhskoy Serenady .. He is the son of Champions all the way back in his pedigree.. His father is a World Dog Show winner.. He is a totally stunning boy, there are videos of him on the website..
He is a sweet bratty baby, he will be a year next month.. Thanks for liking him .. I think he is pretty special....


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Aw... love puppies!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! What gorgeous color those pups have! Bubba is gorgeous too! What a beautiful boy to add to your line!!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> WOW! What gorgeous color those pups have! Bubba is gorgeous too! What a beautiful boy to add to your line!!!!


You are so sweet ! I agree this litter is amazing in all ways ...
And yes Bubba will be a wonderful addition , he brings amazing diversity as well.. Very lacking in the reds...
I also imported a boy from Holland this last year..He is smaller, and was imported to breed with my Abby ...
Same thing amazing diverse pedigree..Both parents are Ch in their country..


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

So very adorable they are. And what a pretty, rich color. Just lovely.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wonderful!! Thanks for sharing it with us!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks I am pretty proud of my babies.. And I am more than happy to share..


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Such a sweet litter of springtime babies! What fun to watch them blossom and grow. They are bold little things, wrestling that big old stuffed frog to the ground.  Good luck with the puppy evaluations and your pick!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks ! It is so silly how much that they love that silly frog bed, they rub all over it, and sleep on it like it is Mama !


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

All are beautiful.. Male with natural tail is exquisite...such deep red. Ahhhhh!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Dallasminis , I am excited to see what Bubba produces as well.. Both imports are amazing pedigree wise.. Health testing has begun ..
So far so good fingers crossed....


----------

